# A good compliment!



## HLGStrider (Mar 18, 2003)

Today I was sitting under a tree watching the world go by near the college building. I like to sit there and watch people. Anyway, I was doing just that when I saw a guy I knew from a class. I waved to him. He smiled, waved back, and said, "You look like an elf sitting there."

Needless to say, I felt pretty good for the rest of the day.

WHOOPIE!

I'M AN ELF!


----------



## faila (Mar 19, 2003)

this is not meant to be mean, but did he mean it as a compliment? Cause ive been told i look like an elf, but they said it to be mean.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 19, 2003)

I think he meant it "nice. . ." 

but I can be slow on the uptake of insults.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 19, 2003)

well lets see, ur as attractive as one...(all guys on the Forum know this) and i can believe this to be a good compliment, congrats Elgee the Elve


----------



## faila (Mar 19, 2003)

I wouldnt know if you looked like one, never seen a pic of you.

But whe my friends called me that they were using it as a cut down because they consider most elves gay.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 21, 2003)

It is different for a girl. . .We girls like to be pretty and Elfish. . .unless Elfish means Keebler Elfish. .. or Selfish. Or Shellfish. . .or Elvis.

I could continue with this line of thinking for a long time.


----------



## faila (Mar 21, 2003)

well obviously. Heh, but they probobly ment it as a compliment to you.
Personally I dont mind being elfish. Its mainly my blonde hair and eyes and the fact that Im actually nice most of the time, so I get cracks a lot for being a homosexual........Its annoying. Well anyway it was a compliment towards you.......so stop thinking it wasnt.


----------

